# [SOLVED] Problem with Touchpad in ACER TravelMate



## MontanNito (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi there.

This is my problem. It seems like an easy one, but it's driving my crazy..

I have an laptop ACER TravelMate 5742series but the Touchpad is now not working.

The OS is Windows 7, and Kaspersky was installed but out of date, so I decided to uninstall it and install AVAST.
However, during the uninstalling process, my laptop suddenly switched off, and when I switched it on again, Kaspersky was still there but the Touchpad was not working anymore.

I've tried restoring the system to a previous date, but the result is always that the restoration was not possible because some error. I've tried and external mouse, and it is detected but doesn't work either (in 'Control Panel' states everything is fine). I have also tried with the combination keys FN+F7, which is a very common solution, but that was not the problem either. And I have tried taking out the battery and waiting a couple of minuts... but no luck

After that, I decided to uninstall Kaspersky and install AVAST, now succesfully. But the Touchpad is still not working. In the bar at the right bottom of the screen, the icon of the Touchpad appears with a red cross on it.

Any ideas??

Thanks in advance!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Problem with Touchpad in ACER TravelMate*

Hello MontanNito and welcome to TSF,

Start your computer from an OFF state.
Immediately after the Acer logo screen start tapping F8.
This will bring up the advanced boot screen. If it does not, restart and try again. You did not hit the F8 key soon enough.
From the Advanced Boot menu, select Safe Mode.
Does the mousepad work in safe mode?


----------



## MontanNito (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Problem with Touchpad in ACER TravelMate*

Hi gavinzach.

Thanks for your reply. I've tried the safe mode, but it's still not working.. :sad:


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Problem with Touchpad in ACER TravelMate*

There is one more thing we can try to rule out a software issue. Download an ubuntu live CD and burn it to disc.

Boot to the live CD. It will allow you to boot into a fully functional Linux environment without installation.

Does your mouse work in Ubuntu?


----------



## MontanNito (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks, I'll try that and let you know. The download-speed is quite slow.. so it might take some time.

Thanks!!
All I had to do was making a copy of my documents in an external storage device, and then recover the OS to the first day, pressing F10 when starting.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Problem with Touchpad in ACER TravelMate*

Glad you got it sorted!


----------

